# Eukanuba Voluntary Recall Issued



## bobbittle (Jul 30, 2010)

Hi all,

Thought I'd let you all know Proctor and Gamble has issued a voluntary recall of the following foods:

Eukanuba PURE
Eukanuba Naturally Wild
Eukanuba Sensitive Skin (Dog Formula)

I do not know the reason yet, I was instructed to pull the product from the shelves at our business.


----------



## cprcheetah (Jul 14, 2010)

P&G Voluntary recall dry pet foods - The Poodle (and Dog) Blog

It looks like it is ALL of the IAMS Veterinary Diets as well! EEEK!!!!! 

Here is the 'official' detailed list:
http://www.iams.com/iams/en_US/data_root/html/recall_message.html


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Way to go P&G. 
This doesn't make me any more comfortable with the whole Natura buy out. LOL.
I'm glad I feed Champion foods! :tongue:


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Isn't it great to know that Natura products will get to "benefit" from P & G's incredible business practices!


Haha, but in all seriousness, ALL companies have their flaws, ALL companies have recalls, and NO company is perfect. This one just had incredibly crummy timing for P & G. I, personally, find the irony in it rather amusing.


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

CorgiPaws said:


> This one just had incredibly crummy timing for P & G. I, personally, find the irony in it rather amusing.


Yup, me too. I've been sitting her chuckling.....


----------



## baggie (Jun 2, 2010)

Thanks for the heads up. One of my classmates feeds the naturally wild. 

Although it sucks to see a recall, no dogs have become ill and this is a voluntary recall. I, for one, appreciate the company taking this step.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

baggie said:


> this is a voluntary recall.


Most recalls are. :wink:


----------



## cprcheetah (Jul 14, 2010)

CorgiPaws said:


> Isn't it great to know that Natura products will get to "benefit" from P & G's incredible business practices!
> 
> 
> Haha, but in all seriousness, ALL companies have their flaws, ALL companies have recalls, and NO company is perfect. This one just had incredibly crummy timing for P & G. I, personally, find the irony in it rather amusing.


Me too! Me too! I was just talking with someone who thinks Iams/Eukanuba is the best food out there....I know I'm evil but I made sure to send her a link to the recall. It is pretty ironic the timing of this. I hope that no dogs or cats have gotten sick from it. Although pretty huge recall ALL of the Veterinary Diets. That's a LOT of food. I don't like how the best by dates have already passed on some of the foods, and they are just NOW discovering there might be a problem? Dogs and Cats have already consumed their food. HELLO! Way to be on top of things.


----------



## buddy97 (Mar 29, 2010)

the IMPORTANT thing to remember is that the pet food holdings for P&G arent a huge part of their overall portfolio and this shouldnt negatively affect their shareholders much


----------



## harrkim120 (Feb 2, 2010)

cprcheetah said:


> I don't like how the best by dates have already passed on some of the foods, and they are just NOW discovering there might be a problem? Dogs and Cats have already consumed their food. HELLO! Way to be on top of things.


They probably didn't notice because there haven't been any reports of dogs getting sick. The salmonella won't effect them like it would us. 

I wonder how they found it....if they found it through their own testing that sure shows you how awesome their quality control is...then again I guess letting that much food get out with such an issue shows you how good their quality control is anyway.  LOL


----------



## ruckusluvr (Oct 28, 2009)

saraj2878 said:


> Way to go P&G.
> This doesn't make me any more comfortable with the whole Natura buy out. LOL.
> I'm glad I feed Champion foods! :tongue:


sorry, but your not safe from recalls, contaminated food, or bad quality control with ANY kibble. raw or homecooked is much safer.

actually, i dont guess you are actually "safe" feeding home cooked or raw, because people food gets recalled too. makes me feel better anyway.


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

ruckusluvr said:


> sorry, but your not safe from recalls, contaminated food, or bad quality control with ANY kibble. raw or homecooked is much safer.
> 
> actually, i dont guess you are actually "safe" feeding home cooked or raw, because people food gets recalled too. makes me feel better anyway.



When comparing Champion and P&G I would MUCH RATHER be feeding a kibble made by Champion. Just look at the differences between the two companies!!

And, I wouldn't bring up raw or homecooked again in the Dry and Canned Food section.


----------



## merlin371 (Jul 26, 2010)

CorgiPaws said:


> Isn't it great to know that Natura products will get to "benefit" from P & G's incredible business practices!
> 
> 
> Haha, but in all seriousness, ALL companies have their flaws, ALL companies have recalls, and NO company is perfect. This one just had incredibly crummy timing for P & G. I, personally, find the irony in it rather amusing.


Why is the timing ironic? :O


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

merlin371 said:


> Why is the timing ironic? :O


The timing is ironic due to the fact that they just bought out Natura. There has been a lot of up roar and talk about how the quality of the Natura products will hold now being owned by P&G. There are some that say don't worry until you are given proof that quality has gone down and then there are some that are not feeding any Natura products anymore due to precaution (like myself). 

IMO, recalls like this one just make me wonder how Natura will hold up over time AND they make me confident in my choice to not feed any Natura products until I know that the quality will stay the same. :smile:


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

saraj2878 said:


> IMO, recalls like this one just make me wonder how Natura will hold up over time AND they make me confident in my choice to not feed any Natura products until I know that the quality will stay the same. :smile:


Evidently you don't know how big huge mega conglomerate companies operate. I worked for such a company for many years. The company I worked for owned 390 different companies. All of these companies worked independent of each other. Many were competitors. They all had secrets from each other. THere was very little if any cooperation between the different companies. They were not related in any way except the presidents of each company reported to someone in the umbrella company. They were like 390 independent companies.

If thats the way P&G operates, and I'm pretty sure it is, Natura companies will have no contact with Eukanuba/Iams.


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

RawFedDogs said:


> Evidently you don't know how big huge mega conglomerate companies operate.


Well, Bill...I guess I don't. It's just not one of the things at the top of my "be sure and know about" list. LOL. :tongue: 



> I worked for such a company for many years. The company I worked for owned 390 different companies. All of these companies worked independent of each other. Many were competitors. They all had secrets from each other. THere was very little if any cooperation between the different companies. They were not related in any way except the presidents of each company reported to someone in the umbrella company. They were like 390 independent companies.


Thanks for explaining this. Makes more sence to me now.



> If thats the way P&G operates, and I'm pretty sure it is, Natura companies will have no contact with Eukanuba/Iams.


Well, I hope you're right for the sake of many wonderful dogs.


----------



## ruckusluvr (Oct 28, 2009)

saraj2878 said:


> When comparing Champion and P&G I would MUCH RATHER be feeding a kibble made by Champion. Just look at the differences between the two companies!!
> 
> And, I wouldn't bring up raw or homecooked again in the Dry and Canned Food section.


LOL
oops! And i am the one who complains about raw feeders preaching in the kibble section!
and look.. i did it myself.
omg, totally didnt realize.
pot-kettle-black


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

ruckusluvr said:


> LOL
> oops! And i am the one who complains about raw feeders preaching in the kibble section!
> and look.. i did it myself.
> omg, totally didnt realize.
> pot-kettle-black


that's funny....

in all truth, look at the human food recalls.....things happen...

i'm just thankful that companies voluntarily recall.....i don't know that i would ever deal with a company who doesn't police itself...although i'm sure i have...be it human or dog...


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

come on.....
proctor and gamble wasnt doing this because they care about us...they were doing this because it would be alot worse for them if dogs got sick. they saved there own butts by pulling the products off the shelves before customers complained.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> come on.....
> proctor and gamble wasnt doing this because they care about us...they were doing this because it would be alot worse for them if dogs got sick. they saved there own butts by pulling the products off the shelves before customers complained.


Lets put it in perspective for a moment. 
P & G is a company. 
P & G wants to make money, as ALL companies do. 
NO company WANTS to do harm, that's not the motive. Money is the motive, not harming our pets. 
Now, I'm not "defending" P & G by any means, nor am I saying that they do or ever will care about pets on an emotional level. 

So, YES, the recall WAS perhaps to save more damage from happening. Does it matter if the reason behind that was some sappy emotional attachment to pets across america, or to save their butts? No. Every dog food company has had some kind of recall or another. This one is only ironic due to timing. 

They're wrong if they do. They're wrong if they don't.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> come on.....
> proctor and gamble wasnt doing this because they care about us...they were doing this because it would be alot worse for them if dogs got sick. they saved there own butts by pulling the products off the shelves before customers complained.


who cares about their motives?

they pulled the product voluntarily. i don't care if they were being ethical or not...they pulled the product. that's the bottom line.

they are no different than other companies who have, in the past, pulled their products...sans court orders and scandal.

it happens all the time....dog food, human food....

not everything is a conspiracy or a reason to microscopically examine....

if i were feeding eukanuba.....and the company pulled the product....i'd probably still be a customer because they did it voluntarily....hell of a marketing move....

perhaps you may want to study marketing....a customer lost is a hit to the wallet. not good when a company wants to make money.

pull the product voluntarily. keep the customer base.

keep it a secret and a dog or cat gets sick and dies? well, we've all seen what happened when THAT happened...

money in the form of profit, as a bottom line is not always a mortal sin.


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

CorgiPaws said:


> Lets put it in perspective for a moment.
> P & G is a company.
> P & G wants to make money, as ALL companies do.
> NO company WANTS to do harm, that's not the motive. Money is the motive, not harming our pets.
> ...


i agree im lashing out with a damned if do damned if dont attitude. i mstill really pissed off natura sold out. i wanted to feed evo herring,and was all set to pa the low price of 65 per bag


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> come on.....
> proctor and gamble wasnt doing this because they care about us...they were doing this because it would be alot worse for them if dogs got sick. they saved there own butts by pulling the products off the shelves before customers complained.


i cant beleive i spelled their wrong.....most of my errors are laziness but i didnt even notice this until i reread


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> i agree im lashing out with a damned if do damned if dont attitude. i mstill really pissed off natura sold out. i wanted to feed evo herring,and was all set to pa the low price of 65 per bag


I'm sorry they didn't get your permission before they did. :biggrin:


----------

